# the mop trigger.. any good?



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

hey I head some people say they used mop heads to help with breeding.. anyone have lucky with is.. is there a certian type to buy. I read around but most just say but one to like 1 and half inches but not sure about placement type stuff like that.. thansk in advance


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I've never heard of this before.

I would also like to know.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

> I would also like to know.


 X2


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I read it on here somewhere methinks.
Or another Piranha hobby site I used to be a member of... ......
I WANT MORE INFO AS WELL!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

they use mops to trigger breeding yeah and all i do is pushups and pullups and i got hugh

they are prob mimicing a plant


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

well I read off another site where they breed them I have actualy seen the place too. but anyways it said put mop head in the water and cut it 1 -2 inches .. I am sure it suposed to resemble moss or some sort of plant but it doesnt say about where to put it or like certain ones cuz I am sure some would be bad for the water..

also I do weigth training and pullups are the best thing to do for size lol


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

magnaflow said:


> well I read off another site where they breed them I have actualy seen the place too. but anyways it said put mop head in the water and cut it 1 -2 inches .. I am sure it suposed to resemble moss or some sort of plant but it doesnt say about where to put it or like certain ones cuz I am sure some would be bad for the water..
> 
> also I do weigth training and pullups are the best thing to do for size lol


not sure if your kidding cause i was i think doing pulldowns and rows with 300 pds are not good for size right hahahahaha

my basement is a gym my own personal gym 
pushups and pullups are king


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sounds like using coconut fiber, for the same purpose. i tried coconut fiber, didn't help any, and got all messy and clogged up my filters.

i don't think it would help much. just give them a small area/territory marked off by some real or fake rock and/or plants.

what i learned from my experiences is that they will breed when you have the right fish and most importantly, when they feel comfortable and ready for it.

you can try it, i just am of the opinion it won't make much difference, if any.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Reds will breed when ready-
Not much to trigger it-People say they do-
But I personally dont believe a word of it-

Simply put-IMO,Either they are ready or they are not....
Sure some things might put them at ease-Or make them comfortable-But thats about it-IMO once again....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Reds will breed when ready-
> Not much to trigger it-People say they do-
> But I personally dont believe a word of it-
> 
> ...


exactly









i should note i had a pair i bought as a breeding pair, and they did nothing over the course of close to 1/2 year. i decided to toss two more into the same tank, a 75g, and within 3 weeks or so, the new pair breed.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

one day i will have a breeding pair...maybe after college...you all make it seem (granted alot of work) like fun


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Some mop heads have chems in them...BE CAREFUL if you do use them.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very interesting. I never thought of that method but I have seen a few auctions of MOPS fiber being sold at aquabid.com. They look like this..








I do believe they have chemicals in some of them also.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

mops work better for fish that lay eggs ON things...like angle fish, convicts, etc. They stick thier eggs TO the mop. RBP's just sling them all over the ground. I have tried mops, they didn't seem to intrested. Although the coco fiber breeding mats were the best. Bred on it every 8 days till I got sick of it. Made sucking up the fry a TON harder, almost impossible. I say the good ole gravel or bare bottom way is the best. Besides, there is not really anything that is going to "Trigger" breeding. High temps, frequent large water changes, using cold water for refilling helps, simulates temp drops in rivers from when it rains. Always worked for me, then again, my fish just bred constantly....lol. I say the only thing that is going to make them breed is them. Give them the correct conditions, and they will breed IF and when they want. But once they start, they won't stop. I love how everyone wants to breed...lol. I hated it. Too much work, way to tiring, you get burnt out quick.

dollar tree cotton mops are the best if you are going to use one. Make sure they are al natural...lol
they do kinda simulate plants, they would like to tear them up and chew on them if they did use them. Kinda the same way they would destroy a planted tank when breeding


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

We are talking about reds here right? If so, it was probably me you seen say something about that. I replied to someone's post last year in here about this same thing. Yes, mops are great to get the ball rollin'. More specifically, cotton mops. Cotton mop heads, if you can find one, that's nothing but fabric, such as the industrial mop heads, like custodians use. Throw it in there, with some black water extract. It will improve your chances a great deal.


----------

